# griffith park weekday ride?



## yarble (Dec 16, 2005)

*griffith park weekday group ride?*

do any rides leave from griffith on the weekdays? route and crap would be appreciated.

edit: leaving from griffith isnt all that important, the only important thing is that its on a weekday.


----------

